# Move log file location to ramdisk



## Trepan (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi,
I'd like to have the log file in another location than the hard drive. I have a ram disk installed and like to put the log file from ATITool there, so the hard disk must not not be accesses every 10 seconds. It doesn't matter if it lost after a reboot.

Is this possible? I would appreciate any help!

Thx

Trepan


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 26, 2005)

not possible .. but windows write-caching will not write to the file every 10 seconds anyway.


----------



## Trepan (Dec 26, 2005)

Okay. Hopefully Windows will not  

Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## Poisonsnak (Dec 26, 2005)

The log file gets written to every 10 seconds?  That must be a setting or something, I started ATITool, did a 1 minute artifact scan, and closed it and here's what I have:


```
2005-12-26 14:54:37	ATITool v0.25 Beta 10 started.
2005-12-26 14:54:37 D	Successfully connected to driver, version 123
2005-12-26 14:54:37 D	Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x5D4D bus 1 dev 0
2005-12-26 14:54:37 D	  fbPhy: 0xC0000000, mmrPhy: 0xD1000000.
2005-12-26 14:54:37 D	  mmapped mmr to 0xD00000
2005-12-26 14:54:37 D	  BIOS at 0xC0000
2005-12-26 14:54:37 D	  mmapped bios to 0xD10000
2005-12-26 14:54:37 D	GB_TILE_CONFIG:1001f
2005-12-26 14:54:37 D	16 pipes
2005-12-26 14:54:37 D	 LM63 temp chip detection: success (0x1)
2005-12-26 14:54:37 D	  Temperature monitoring: LM63
2005-12-26 14:54:37 D	Device initialized successfully
2005-12-26 15:20:23	Scan for Artifacts started...	Core: 540.00 Mhz	Memory: 587.25 Mhz
2005-12-26 15:21:24	Scan for Artifacts stopped	Total runtime: 60 seconds
2005-12-26 15:22:30	Application terminated.
```


----------

